# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  1- قانون الجزاء العمانى

## هيثم الفقى

في جرائم الموظفين 
- الرشوة •
المادة(155): كل موظف ، قبل رشوة لنفسه أو لغيره ، مالاً أو هدية أو وعداً أو أي منفعة أخرى ليقوم بعمل شرعي من أعمال وظيفته ، أو ليمتنع عنه ، أو ليؤخر إجراءه ، يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تساوي على الأقل ما أعطي له أو وعد به ، وبعزله من الوظيفة مدة يقدرها القاضي •
ويعفى الراشي أو الوسيط أذا أخبر السلطة قبل الحكم بالدعوى •
المادة(156): يعاقب الموظف بالسجن حتى عشر سنوات اذا قبل الرشوة-أوطلبها ، ليعمل عملاً منافياً لواجبات الوظيفة أو للإمتناع عن عمل كان واجباً عليه بحكم الوظيفة ، وبغرامة تساوي على الأقل قيمة الرشوة وبعزله من الوظيفة مؤبداً تتناول العقوبة أيضاً الراشي والوسيط كما انها تتناول وكلاء الدعاوي أذا أرتكبوا هذه الأفعال •
المادة(157): اذا قبل الموظف الرشوة ، بعد قيامه بالعمل الذي توخاه الراشي ، يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر حتى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تساوي قيمة الرشوة التي قبلها •
المادة(158): يعاقب الراشي أو الوسيط بالسجن من شهر إلى سنتين أذا حاول رشوة موظف فرفضها •
2- الإختلاس •
المادة(159): يعاقب الموظف بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات أذا أختلس ما أوكل إليه إدارته ، أو جبايته ، أو حفظه بحكم الوظيفة من الأشياء أو الأموال العائدة للدولة أو للأهلين ، ويعاقب أيضاً بغرامة أقلها قيمة ما أختلس •
وإذا حصل الإختلاس بإستعمال التزوير أو التحريف فيعاقب الموظف المختلس بالسجن حتى عشر سنوات وبغرامة تساوي ثلاثة أضعاف القيمة المختلسة •
3- إساءة إستعمال الوظيفة •
المادة(160): يعاقب الموظف ، بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة من عشرين ريالاً إلى مائة ، أذا أساء إستعمال وظيفته لمجرد نفع الغير أو للأضرار به أو أمتنع عن مباشرة واجبات وظيفته في ملاحقة من أرتكب جريمة يدخل أمر تحقيقها أو القبض على فاعلها في حدود إختصاصه •
المادة(161): يعاقب الموظف بالسجن حتى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي ريال ، اذا أستغل سلطات وظيقته لإرتكاب جريمة شخصية لا دخل لها بواجبات الوظيفة •
ويتعرض هذا الموظف أيضاً للعقاب المنصوص عليه قانوناً للجريمة الشخصية التي أرتكبها •
4- إهمال القيام بواجبات الوظيفة •
المادة(162): كل موظف أهمل عن قصد القيام بواجبات وظيفته يعاقب بالغرامة من خمس ريالات إلى مائة •
واذا تسبب عن إهمال الموظف ضرر بمصالح الدولة يعاقب الفاعل بالسجن من شهر إلى سنة •
المادة(163): يعاقب بالسجن من شهر إلى سنة كل ضابط أو كل فرد من أفراد القوة العاملة أهمل أو أمتنع عن تنفيذ طلب قانوني صادر من سلطة قضائية أو عن سلطة إدارية •
5- إفشاء الأسرار •
المادة(164): يعاقب الموظف بالسجن حتى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة من عشرين إلى مائتي ريال أذا أفشى بدون سبب شرعي سراً يعلمه بحكم وظيفته •
6- حجز حرية الأفراد تعسفاً •
المادة(165): كل موظف يحجز حرية أحد الأفراد تعسفاً أو في غير الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من عشرين إلى مائتي ريال •
7- دخول المساكن•
المادة(166): كل موظف دخل مساكن أحد الأفراد دون رضاه ، في غير الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون أو بغير مراعاة أحكام القانون، يعاقب بالسجن من شهرين إلى سنتين •
8- فرار السجناء •
أ- مسؤولية الموظفين عن فرار السجناء •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة
المادة(154): يعد موظفاً بالمعنى المقصود في هذا القانون كل شخص عينه جلالة السلطان أو الحكومة لقاء راتب يتقاضاه من خزانة الدولة وكل شخص ندب أو أنتخب لأداء خدمة عامة ببدل أو بغير بدل •  
ويعتبر في حكم الموظف كل من يعمل في إحدى المؤسسات أو الجمعيات الخاصة ذات النفع العام أو في إحدى الشركات أو المؤسسات الخاصة إذا كانت إحدى وحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة تساهم في رأس مالها أو مواردها الماليه بأية صفة كانت.(*)
(*)اضيفت للمادة (154) بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم (72/2001)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الإعتداء على أمن الدولة الخارجي
- في الخيانة •
المادة(140): يعاقب بالإعدام كل عماني حمل السلاح ضد الدولة العمانية في صفوف دولة معادية لها أو معادية لدولة حليفة لها ، أو ألتحق بأي وجه كان للعمل في القوات المسلحة للدول المعادية •
يعفى من العقاب من وجد في أراضي الدولة المعادية فأرتكب لافعل مرغماً ، بمقتضى واجب تفرضه عليه قوانين تلك الدولة•
المادة(141): يعاقب بالإعدام ، كل شخص عمانياً كان أم غير عماني دس الدسائس لدى دولة أجنبية ، أو اتصل بها لدفعها إلى مباشرة العدوان على الدولة العمانية أو لتوفير الوسائل لها إلى ذلك ، تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أذا لم يفض الفعل إلى نتيجة •
المادة(142): يعاقب بالإعدام كل شخص عمانياً كان أم غير عماني أقدم على دس الدسائس لدى العدو أو أتصل به ليعاونه بأي وجه كان على فوز قواته •
2- في الإعتداء على سلامة أراضي السلطنة •
المادة(143): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة كل من حاول بأية وسيلة كانت أن يسلخ عن سيادة الدولة أي جزء من أراضيها بقصد ضمه إلى أراضي دولة أجنبية أو حاول تمليك دولة أجنبية حقاً أو إمتيازاً خاصاً بالدولة العمانية •
يقضي بالإعدام أذا أفضت المحاولة إلى سلخ أي جزء من أراضي السلطنة ، أو اذا أستعملت وسائل العنف فأدت إلى القتل •
3- في شل الدفاع الوطني •
المادة(144): يعاقب بالأعدام كل شخص عمانياً كان أم غير عماني أقدم زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها ، على هدم أو تخريب أحد المرافق العامة ، أو المنشآت العسكرية أو سائر وسائل المواصلات والنقل وبصورة عامة كل الأشياء التي لها طابع عسكري أو المعدة لإستعمال القوات العامة ، بقصد شل الدفاع الوطني أو تمكين قوات العدو من الإنتصار على القوات العمانية •
المادة(145): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث إلى خمس عشرة سنة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة ريال كل من لم ينفذ قصداً ، في زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها ، الموجبات والتعهدات التي ألتزمها لصالح الدفاع الوطني أو لصالح الدولة أو لتموين الأهلين أو أرتكب غشاً فيها •
4- في إثارة روح الهزيمة •
المادة(146): يعاقب بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة من عشرين ريالاً إلى خمسمائة ، كل من أثار بأي وسيلة كانت روح الهزيمة العسكرية أو أقدم على أي عمل يعرض للخطر مقدرة الأمة المالية أو الأقتصادية للوقوف في وجه أعدائها •
5- في التجسس •
المادة(147): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة كل شخص عمانياً كان أم غير عماني تجسس أيام السلم على الدولة العمانية لصالح دولة أجنبية ، وإذا حصل التجسس زمن الحرب أو لصالح دولة معادية فيعاقب الفاعل بالأعدام •
المادة(148): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة كل عماني وكل شخص يسكن في عمان آوى جاسوساً أو جندياً من جنود الأعداء مرسل للأستكشاف وهو عالم بأمره أو ساعده على الفرار أو سهل فرار أسير حرب أو أحد المعتقلين من رعيا الدول المعادية •
6- في الإعتداء على رؤساء الدول الأجنبية وممثليها وإعلامها •
أ- في الإعتداء على رؤساء الدول الأجنبية •
المادة(149): يعاقب بالأعدام كل من أعتدى ضمن الأراضي العمانية على حياة رئيس دولة أجنبية أو علي سلامته أو حريته ويقضى بالسجن من ثلاث إلى خمس عشرة سنة إذا لم ينتج عن الإعتداء خطراً على الحياة •
المادة(150): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من ارتكب علانية أو بالنشر عيباً في ذات رئيس دولة أجنبية وهو داخل الأراضي العمانية •
ب- في الإعتداء علي ديبلوماسي الدول الأجنبية •
المادة(151): يقضي بنفس العقوبات المنصوص علىها في المادتين السابقتين ، اذا وقع الإعتداء على ممثلي الدول الديبلوماسيين المعتمدين لدى السلطنة العمانية •
ج- في إهانة الإعلام الأجنبية •
المادة(152): يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 138 من هذا القانون كل من أهان ، بالوسائل المذكورة في تلك المادة ، أعلام الدول الأجنبية المرفوعة ضمن أراضي السلطنة •
د- في الملاحقة •
المادة(153): تلاحق تلقائياً أو بناء على الشكوى الشخصية حسبما يكون معمولاً به في الدولة المعنية للحالات المماثلة أفعال الإهانة الواقعة علناً أو بالنشر ضد رؤساء الدول الأجنبية أو ضد ممثليها المعتمدين لدى السلطنة أو ضد أعلامها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الإعتداء على أمن الدولة الداخلي 
المادة (123): يعاقب بالاعدام كل من اعتدى قصدا على حياة سلطان البلاد ، أو سبب له أذى بليغاً أو اعتدى على سلامته أو حريته ، أو عرّض قصداً حياته أو حريته للخطر •
تطبق نفس العقوبة ، اذا حصل الاعتداء على حياته حرم السلطان وأولاده ، او ولي عهده أو أحد أوصياء عرشه •
أما اذا كان الاعتداء الواقع على الأشخاص المذكورين في الفقرة السابقة لا يهدد حياتهم فيعاقب الفاعل بالسجن المؤبد •
المادة (124): يعاقب بالاعدام كل من اعتدى بالقوة على السلطات التي يتولاها السلطان بحرمانه منها كلياً ، أو من بعضها ، أو بعزله أو اجباره على التنازل •
المادة (125): يعاقب بالسجن خمس سنوات على الأقل كل من حاول ، بطريقة غير شرعية ، تغيير نظام توارث العرش السلطاني •
اذا وقعت المحاولة من عصابة مسلحة فيعاقب بالاعدام من نظم هذه العصابة أو تقلد فيها قيادة بأي شكل كان •
المادة (126): يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة من خمسة وعشرين الى خمسمائة ريال أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب علانية أو بالنشر طعنا في حقوق السلطان وسلطته أو عابه في ذاته •
- في الاعتداء على كيان السلطة بصورة عامة •
أ - في قلب نظام الحكم •
المادة (127): يعاقب بالاعدام كل من استعمل القوة لقلب نظام الحكم القائم في البلاد •
ب - في تعطيل السلطات •
المادة (128): يعاقب بالسجن ثلاث سنوات على الاقل كل من استعمل القوة بقصد منع السلطات القائمة من ممارسة وظائفها •
ج - في العصيان •
المادة (129): يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من دبر عصيانا مسلحا ضد سلطات الدولة العمانية •
ويعاقب بالاعدام مدبر العصيان والمحرض عليه وجميع من كان لهم قيادة اذا وقع فعلا •
اما المشتركون به فيعاقبون بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات الى خمس عشرة سنة •
ويعتبر العصيان مسلحا ولو كانت الاسلحة المعدة له موضوعة في أحد المستودعات ومهيأة للاستعمال •
د- في اثارة حرب أهلية •
المادة (130): يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من يرتكب فعلا غايته اثارة حرب أهلية في البلاد •
مادة (130 مكرراً) : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من روج ما يثير النعرات الدينية أو المذهبية ، أو حرض عليها أو أثار شعور الكراهية أو البغضاء بين سكان البلاد (*) •  
(*) أضيفت المادة (130 مكرراً ) بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم (72/2001)
هـ - في عصابات الأشرار •
المادة (131): يعاقب بالاعدام كل من رأس عصابة مسلحة ، أو تولى فيها وظيفة قيادته ، دأبها أعمال التخريب أو النهب أو التقتيل :
1- لمجرد الاعتداء على السلامة العامة •
2- أو لمجرد مهاجمة أو مقاومة رجال القوة العاملة ضد مرتكبي الجنايات الواقعة على أمن الدولة •
يعاقب سائر المشتركين في العصابة المؤلفة للغاية المشار إليها في البندين السابقين ، بالسجن حتى خمس عشرة سنة ، إذا لم ينتج عن فعل أحد هؤلاء المشتركين جريمة تستدعي عقوبة أشد •
و - في الأعمال الارهابية •
المادة (132): يعاقب بالسجن سبع سنوات على الأقل من أقدم على عمل ارهابي يرمي الى إيجاد حالة ذعر بواسطة المتفجرات أو المواد السامة أو الملتهبة أو الوبائية أو أية وسائل من شأنها أن تحدث خطراً عاما •
تعاقب المؤامرة الرامية الى ارتكاب عمل ارهابي بالسجن عشر سنوات على الأقل •
إذا نتج عن الفعل تخريب في بنا ء عام أو في مؤسسة عامة أو في سفينة أو طائرة أو اية منشآت أخرى للمخابرات ، والمواصلات والنقل ، يعاقب الفاعل بالسجن المؤبد •
ويقضي بالاعدام اذا أدى الفعل الى هلاك نفس أو الى هدم بناية أو جزء منها كان مأهولا •
ز- في اغتصاب السلطات العامة •
المادة (133): يعاقب بالسجن سبع سنوات على الاقل :
1- من اغتصب سلطة سياسية أو مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية •
2- من احتفظ خلافا لامر الحكومة بسلطة مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية •
3- من أقدم ، بدون رضى السلطة ، على تأليف فصائل مسلحة من الجند مهما كانت الغاية من ذلك •
4- كل قائد عسكري أبقى جنده محتشداً بعد أن صدر الامر بتسريحه أو بتفريقه •
ح - في الجمعيات والاحزاب والمنظمات •
المادة (134): مع مراعاة أحكام قانون تنظيم الاندية والجمعيات الصادر في 14 ذي القعدة سنة 1391هـ الموافق 1يناير سنة 1972م ، يحظر تأليف الجمعيات والاحزاب والمنظمات ذات الاهداف المناهضة للنظم الاساسية السياسية أو الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية في السلطنة •
يحظر ايضا انشاء فرع ضمن اراضي السلطنة لاي حزب اجنبي تناهض اهدافه النظم المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة •
اذا ألفت احدى الهيئات أو انشيء لها فرع خلافاً لاحكام الفقرتين السابقتين فتحل وتصادر اموالها ويعاقب المؤسسون والمديرون بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات الى عشر ، ويعاقب المنتمون اليها بالسجن من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات •
ط - في النيل من مكانة الدولة المالية •
المادة (135): يعاقب بالسجن من شهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من خمسة وعشرين الى خمسمائة ريال أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط ، كل من أقدم علانية أو بالنشر على اذاعة وقائع ملفقة أو مزاعم كاذبة لاحداث التدني في أوراق النقد الوطني ، أو لزعزعة الثقة بكل ماله علاقة بمكانة الدولة المالية •
ي - في خطف الطائرات •
المادة (136): يعاقب بالسجن عشر سنوات على الاقل كل من اقدم :
1- على خطف طائرة عمانية وارغامها على النزول في غير المطار الذي تقصده •
2- على خطف طائرة أجنبية وارغامها على النزول في أحد المطارات العمانية • يقضي بالاعدام اذا ادى الفعل أو المحاولة الى قتل انسان أو الى التخريب الطائرة المخطوفة كليا أو جزئياً •
ك - في تجمعات الشغب •
المادة (137) : يعاقب بالسجن من عشرة أيام إلى سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين ريالاً كل من أشترك في مكان عام بتجمهر خاص مؤلف من عشرة أشخاص على الأقل بقصد الشغب أو الإخلال بالأمن العام ، أذا بقي متجمهراً بعد أن صدر أمر من أحد رجال السلطة بالتفرق والأنصراف •
ل - في إهانة العلم الوطني •
المادة(138(: يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من عشرين إلى خمسمائة ريال كل من أقدم على فعل من شأنه إهانة العلم الوطني سواء بإنزاله أو بإتلافه أو بأي عمل آخر يعبر عنا لكراهية أو الإزدراء •
م - في الاسلحة •
المادة(139): يعاقب بالسجن من عشرة إلى ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة من عشر ريالات إلى ثلاثمائة ريال كل من حمل السلاح خارج منزله بصورة علنية ، أو في مناسبة غير مشروعة بدون أن يكون حائزاً على رخصة من السلطات المختصة •
تعتبر سلاحاً كل إداة أو آلة من شأنها أن تشكل خطراً على السلامة العامة أو تستعمل في الحرب وكل أداة تصنف كسلاح من قبل السلطات المختصة •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة 
المادة (120): يدعى مؤامرة كل اتفاق بين اثنين أو أكثر على ارتكاب جريمة بوسائل معينة •
المادة (121): يعد الاعتداء على أمن الدولة تاما سواء حصلت الجريمة فعلا أو كانت ناقصة ، وفقا للتعريف الوارد في المادة (88) من هذا القانون، أو كانت لا تزال في طور التحضير •
والاعتداء على أمن الدولة نوعان :
الأول : إعتداء على أمن الدولة الداخلي ، موجه :
1 - ضد سلطان البلاد أو ضد من يرتبطون به ارتباطا شخصيا•
2 - ضد كيان السلطنة بصورة عامة •
الثاني : اعتداء على أمن الدولة الخارجي موجه ضد السلطنة بالنسبة الى اوضاعها الدولية •
المادة (122): يعفى من العقوبة من اشترك بمؤامرة على أمن الدولة وأخبر السلطة بها قبل البدء بأي فعل ممهد للتنفيذ •
اذا حصل الاخبار بعد ارتكاب فعل ممهد للتنفيذ فيكون العذر مخففا فقط لا يستفيد المحرض من أحكام هذه المادة •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في المسؤولية الجزائية والعقاب 
- في الإشتراك •
المادة (103): لا عقاب عند توفر العذر المحل ، كما نصت على ذلك المادة 109 من هذا القانون •
3- في القاصرين •
المادة (104): لا يلاحق جزائيا من لم يكن عند ارتكابه الجريمة قد أتم التاسعة من عمره •
اذا كانت سن المتهم غير محققه ، قدرها القاضي ، وتحتسب السن في جميع الاحوال بالتقويم الميلادي •
المادة (105): من أتم التاسعة من عمره ولم يتم الثالثة عشر عند ارتكابه الجريمة لا يحكم عليه بعقوبة السجن أو الغرامة ، بل يوضع بحكم قضائي في مؤسسة للاصلاح يعينها القاضي مدة لا تتجاوز اتمامه الثامنة عشرة •
ويمكن للقاضي أن يوبخه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسلمه بعد ذلك ولي أمره لقاء سند يتعهد فيه بتربية القاصر والحيلولة دون ارتكابه جريمة اخرى خلال المدة المحدده بالحكم •
اذا أخل الولي بتعهده ، يتعرض للعقاب المنصوص عليه في الفصل الخاص من هذا القانون المتعلق بتسيب القصر ، كما يعود للقاضي عندئذ تقرير وضع القاصر في مؤسسة للاصلاح عملا بالفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة •
المادة (106): من أتم الثالثة عشرة من عمره ولم يتم الخامسة عشرة حين ارتكابه الجريمة ، يعاقب بالسجن اصلاحا للنفس من ثلاث حتى خمس سنوات اذا كانت الجريمة جناية معاقبا عليها قانونا بالاعدام أوالسجن المؤبد ، ومن سنة واحدة حتى ثلاث سنوات في الجنايات الاخرى •
اما اذا كانت الجريمة جنحة فيعاقب بالسجن من عشرة أيام حتى ستة أشهر •
المادة (107): من اتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره ولم يتم الثامنة عشر عند ارتكابه الجريمة يعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات حتى عشرة اذا كانت الجريمة جناية معاقباً عليها قانوناً بالاعدام أو السجن المؤبد، ومن ثلاث الى سبع سنوات في الجنايات الاخرى ، اما إذا كانت الجريمة جنحة ، فيعاقب بالسجن من عشرة أيام حتى سنة •
4- في الاعذار المحلة من العقاب والاعذار المخففة له •
المادة (108): لا عذر على جريمة الا في الحالات المحددة صراحة بالنص القانوني • ويستفيد المجرم من العذر الذي يكون قد جهل وجوده•
المادة (109): العذر المحل اذا توفر حصوله يعفى المجرم من كل عقاب • أما العذر المخفف فيؤدي الى تخفيف العقوبة على الوجه الآتي :-
اذا كان الفعل جناية توجب عقوبة الاعدام أو السجن المؤبد ، تخفض العقوبة الى السجن المؤقت سنة على الأقل •
واذا كان الفعل يؤلف احدى الجنايات الاخرى ، تخفض العقوبة الى السجن من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين •
واذا كان الفعل جنحة ، تخفض العقوبة من عشرة أيام الى ستة أشهر أو الغرامة حتى خمسة ريالات •
واذا كان الفعل قباحة أمكن تخفيض العقوبة الى الحد الادنى من الغرامة المنصوص عليها قانوناً •
المادة (110): يستفيد من العذر المخفف :
1- من كان حين ارتكابه الجريمة مصابا بعاهة عقلية وراثية أو مكتسبة ، أو مصابا بضعف في قوى الوعي أو الارادة بسبب حالة تسمم ناتجة عن قوة قاهرة أو عن حادث طارىء •
2- من كان عند ارتكابه الجريمة في سورة غضب شديد ناتج عن عمل غير محق وعلى جانب من الخطورة أتاه المجني عليه •
5- في الاسباب المخففة للعقاب والاسباب المشددة له •
المادة (111): اذا وجدت في قضية أسباب مخففة يحكم القاضي على الفاعل:
في الجناية :
1- بدلا من الاعدام بالسجن المؤبد أو بالسجن المؤقت من سبع سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة •
2- بدلا من السجن المؤبد بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر •
3- بتخفيض كل عقوبة ارهابية اخرى إلى نصفها ، أو ماخلا حالة التكرار ، بانزالها الى السجن سنة واحدة ، اذا كان الحد الادنى للعقوبة لا يجاوز الثلاث سنوات •
في الجنحة :
4- بتخفيض العقوبة التأديبية الى الحد الادنى المعين لها في القانون ، في غير حالة التكرار •
في القباحة :
5- بتخفيض العقوبة التكديرية الى أدنى حد من الغرامة المعينة لها في القانون •
المادة (112): اذا استحق المجرم المكرر أسباباً مخففه في جريمته الثانية يجب لاجل منحه هذه الاسباب أن يعلل الحكم تعليلا خاصاً بهذا الشأن•
المادة (113): تشدد العقوبات في الحالات المحددة قانونا ، وتشدد على الأخص:
1- اذا كان الفاعل ممن نظم أمر المساهمة في ارتكاب الجريمة أو ادار عمل من اشتركوا فيها •
2- اذا أوجد الفاعل نفسه قصدا في حالة تسمم بالمسكرات أو بالمواد المخدرة بغية ارتكاب الجريمة •
3- اذا توفرت في ظروف الجريمة أو في ظروف مرتكبها حالات تدعو للتشدد في معاقبته ، ومن ذلك الدافع الشائن •
4- في حالة التكرار •
المادة (114): اذا لم يعين نص خاص مفعول سبب مشدد ، يؤدي السبب المشدد الى تشديد العقوبة كما يلي :
تبدل عقوبة الاعدام من عقوبة السجن المؤبد وتزاد كل عقوبة مؤقتة من الثلث الى النصف وتضاعف الغرامة •
أما اذا وقع غلط مادي من المجرم على أحد الظروف المشددة ، فلا يكون مسؤولا عن هذا الظرف •
المادة (115): يعتبر مكررا :
1- من حكم عليه بعقوبة ارهابية حكما مبرماً ، وارتكب جناية اخرى عقابها السجن في اثناء مدة عقوبته أوفي خلال خمس سنوات بعد تنفيذها ، أو بعد سقوطها عنه بأحد الاسباب القانونية غير العفو العام •
2- من حكم عليه بعقوبة تأديبية حكما مبرما وارتكب جنحة مماثلة للاولى من حيث النوع ، في اثناء تنفيذ العقوبة أو في خلال سنتين بعد تنفيذها أو بعد سقوطها عنه بأحد الاسباب القانونية غير العفو العام •
3- من حكم عليه بعقوبة تكديرية وارتكب القباحة نفسها أو قباحة مماثلة لها خلال سنة من تاريخ تنفيذها أو سقوطها عنه بغير حالة العفو العام •
المادة (116): يعاقب المكرر كما يلي :
أولا : بالاعدام ، اذا كانت عقوبته السابقة السجن المؤبد •
ثانيا : بمضاعفة العقوبة الارهابية التي تستحقها الجناية الثانية على أن لا يجاوز حدها الاعلى ثلاثين سنة •
ثالثاً : يفرض ضعفي الحد الاقصى المعين قانونا للجنحة لمن كان محكوما سابقا بجرم جنائي •
رابعاً : يفرض ضعفي الحد الآقصى للعقوبة التآديبية التي تستحقها الجنحة الثانية ، لمن كان محكوما عليه بجنحة مماثلة من حيث النوع •
خامسا : اذا كانت الجنحة الثانية غير مماثلة للجنحة الأولى فانه يحكم على الفاعل بالحد الأقصى المعين قانوناً للجنحة الثانية•
سادساً: اذا كانت القباحة الثانية مماثلة للأولى أو معاقباً عليها بنظام واحد فإنه يحكم على الفاعل بضعفي العقوبة التي تستحقها القباحة الثانية •
المادة (117): تعتبر الجرائم مماثلة لاجل تطبيق قاعدة التكرار :
في الجنح :
1- الجنح المقصودة المنصوص عليها في فصل واحد من فصول هذا القانون
2- الجنح المقصودة على الاشخاص (الباب الرابع)
3-القتل والجرح غيرالمقصودين •
4- السرقة ، الاحتيال ، اساءة الامانة ، التزوير ، الاختلاس ، الشيك دون مقابل ، الجنح المنافية للاخلاق •
في القباحات :
تعتبر مماثلة افعال القباحات المخالفة لاحكام نظام واحد •
6- أحكام مشتركة لاسباب تشديد العقوبة أو تخفيفها أو الاعفاء منها •
المادة (118): في حالة الاشتراك الجرمي ، تسري اسباب تشديد العقوبة أو تخفيفها أو الاعفاء منها على كل المشتركين فاعلين ومتدخلين •
على انه يكون الامر خلاف ذلك اذا كان السبب شخصياً لاحد المشتركين ، فلا يتناول مفعوله عندئذ الا ذلك الشخص المادة (119): تسري احكام الاسباب المشددة أو المخففة للعقوبة على الترتيب التالي :
- الاسباب المشددة المادية •
- الاعذار •
- الاسباب المشددة الشخصية •
- الاسباب المخففة •
ويعين القاضي في الحكم مفعول كل من هذه الاحكام على العقوبة المقضي بها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في عناصر الجريمة 
- في العنصر المعنوي •
المادة (79): العنصر المعنوي للجريمة هو :
أولا - في الجرائم المقصودة :
1- النية الجرمية •
2- في الحالات التي يرد عليها نص الخاص - الدافع •
ثانياً - في الجرائم غير المقصودة :
- الخطأ -
المادة (80): النية الجرمية هي ارادة ارتكاب الجريمة على النحو الذي عرفها به النص القانوني • ولا يمكن لاحد ان يحتج بجهله للشريعة الجزائية أو بفهمه اياها بصورة مغلوطة •
المادة (81): تعد الجريمة مقصودة وان تجاوزت النتيجة الناشئة عن الفعل قصد الفاعل اذا كان قد توقع حصولها وقبل بالمخاطرة •
المادة (82): اذا وقعت الجريمة على غير الشخص المقصود بها ، عوقب الفاعل كما لو كان قد ارتكب الفعل بحق من كان يقصد واذا اصيب كلاهما أمكن زيادة النصف على العقوبة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة •
المادة (83): الدافع هو العلة التي تحمل الفاعل على الفعل أو الغاية القصوى التي يتوخاها منه •
المادة (84): يكون الخطأ في الجريمة غير المقصودة عندما ينتج الضرر للغير عن اهمال الفاعل أو قلة احترازه أو عدم مراعاته للشرائع أو الأنظمة •
2- في العنصر المادي •
المادة (85): محاولة الجريمة هي القيام بافعال ترمي مباشرة الى اقترافها •
من حاول جرما ثم رجع عنه مختارا لا يعاقب للافعال التي اقترفها ، اذا كانت تشكل جرائم بحد ذاتها •
المادة (86): كل محاولة لارتكاب جناية تعتبر كالجناية نفسها اذا لم يحل دون اتمامها سوى ظروف خارجة عن إرادة الفاعل •
على أنه يمكن أن تخفض العقوبات المعينة للجريمة على الوجه الآتي :-
يمكن أن يستبدل من الاعدام السجن المؤبد أو السجن المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين خمس سنوات وخمس عشرة سنة •
وأن يستبدل من السجن المؤبد السجن المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين ثلاث سنوات وعشر سنوات •
ويمكن أن تخفض العقوبات الارهابية الاخرى بمقدار يتراوح بين النصف والثلثين •
المادة (87): لا يعاقب على محاولة الجنحة الا في الحالات المنصوص عليها صراحة •
المادة (88): تعد الجريمة ناقصة اذا كانت جميع الاعمال الرامية الى اقترافها قد تمت غير أنها لم تفض الى مفعول بسبب ظروف لا علاقة لها بارادة الفاعل •
في حالة الجناية الناقصة ، يمكن تخفيض العقوبات على الوجه الآتي :
يمكن ان يستبدل من الاعدام السجن المؤبد المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين سبع سنوات وخمس عشرة سنة • وأن يستبدل السجن المؤبد السجن المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين خمس سنوات وعشرة سنوات•
ويمكن أن تخفض العقوبات الارهابية الاخرى حتى النصف •
أما الجنحة الناقصة فلا يعاقب عليها الا في الحالات المنصوص عليها صراحة • ويمكن عندئذ أن تخفض العقوبات حتى بلوغها ثلثي العقوبة المفروضة للجنحة التامة •
3- في إجتماع الجرائم المادية •
المادة (89): إذا ثبتت عدة جنايات أو جنح ، يقضي بعقوبة لكل جريمة ثم تدغم العقوبات ببعضها ويحكم بتنفيذ العقوبة الأشد دون سواها •
على أنه يمكن عدم ادماغ هذه العقوبات ، فتجمع كلها على أن لا تتعدى مجموعها مرة ونصف العقوبة المحددة قانونا للجريمة الأشد •
المادة (90): اذا لم يكن القاضي قد حكم بإدغام العقوبات أو بجمعها - تحيل السلطة الموكلة بالتنفيذ هذا الأمر إلى القاضي الذي حكم بالدعوى للفصل بأمر الإدغام أو عدمه •
أما اذا كانت الاحكام صادرة عن قضاة مختلفين فيحال الأمر حينئذ الى القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم الأخير•
المادة (91): لا يجوز ادغام بين عقوبة واخرى اذا حصلت الجريمة اللاحقة بعد صدور حكم مبرم بالجريمة السابقة•
المادة (92): لا تخضع لقاعدة الادغام العقوبات التكديرية المحكوم بها في جرائم من نوع القباحة بل تنفذ جميعها على التوالي•
لا تخضع ايضا لقاعدة الادماغ العقوبات الفرعية او الإضافية حتى لو ادغمت العقوبات الاصلية ، الا اذا قضى القاضي خلاف ذلك•
اذا جمعت العقوبات الاصلية ، جمعت حكما العقوبات الفرعية التابعة لها•
المادة (93): يعد فاعلا للجريمة كل من ابرز الى حين الوجود احد العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة او تساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها او حرض عليها•
التحريض هو حمل الغير او محاولة حمله ، بأي وسيلة كانت ، على ارتكاب جريمة اذا لم يفض التحريض الى نتيجة ، خففت العقوبة بالنسبة المحدودة في المادة (96) في فقراتها 2 و 3 و 4 •
المادة(94): اذا ارتكب عدة اشخاص متحدين جناية او جنحة ، او كانت الجناية او الجنحة تتكون من عدة افعال فأتى كل واحد منهم فعلا او اكثر من الافعال المكونة لها ، يعتبرون جيعا شركاء فيها ، ويعاقب كل واحد منهم بالعقوبة المعينة لها في القانون - كما لو كان فاعلا مستقلا•
واذا حصلت الجريمة بالكلام المنقول بالوسائل الآلية او النشر ، فيكون صاحب الكلام او الكتابة والناشر شريكين معا ، الا اذا اثبت الاول ان النشر دون رضاه•
المادة(95): يعد متدخلا فرعيا في جناية او جنحة كل شخص قام باحد الافعال التالية :
1- ساعد الفاعل على تهئية الوسائل او اتمام ارتكاب الجريمة ، او اشد عزيمته او ارشده الى ارتكابها •
2- اتفق مع الفاعل او احد المتدخلين قبل ارتكاب الجريمة ، وساهم في اخفاء معالمها او تخبئة او تصريف الاشياء الناجمة عنها ، او اخفاء واحد او اكثر من مرتكبيها من وجه العدالة•
3- كان عالما بسيرة الاشرار الجنائية الذين دأبهم قطع الطرق او ارتكاب اعمال العنف ضد أمن الدولة او السلامة العامة اوضد الاشخاص او الممتلكات ، وقدم لهم طعاما او مأوى او مخبأ او مكانا للاجتماع•
المادة(96): المتدخل الذي لولا مساعدته ما ارتكبت الجريمة يعاقب كما لو كان هو نفسه الفاعل•
اما سائر المتدخلين فيعاقبون بالسجن المؤبد او المؤقت من سبع سنوات الى خمس عشرة سنة اذا كان الفاعل يعاقب بالاعدام•
واذا كان الفاعل يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد عوقب المتدخلون بالسجن المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين خمس سنوات وعشر سنوات •
وفي الحالات الاخرى تنزل بالمتدخلين عقوبة الفاعل بعد ان تخفض مدتها من السدس حتى الثلث •
المادة(97): فيما خلا الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 2و3 من المادة 95 ، لا تعد متدخلاً في الجريمة من أخفى شخصاً أو ساعده على التواري عن الأنظار ، بعد أن علم بأنه قد ارتكب جريمة ، أو اخفى او صرف الاشياء المغتصبة بأفعال جرمية مع علمه بأمرها، بل يعد فاعلا اصليا لجريمة مستقلة يعاقب عليها بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين •
2- في موانع العقاب :
المادة (98): لا عقاب على مخبئي الجناة اذا كانوا من أصولهم أو فروعهم أو أزواجهم أو زوجاتهم أو أشقائهم أو شقيقاتهم •
المادة (99): لا عقاب على من اكرهته لارتكاب جريمة قوة مادية أو معنوية لم يستطع الى دفعها سبيلا ، الا من وجد في تلك الحالة بخطأ منه يعاقب عند الاقتضاء كفاعل جريمة غير مقصودة •
المادة (100): لا عقاب على من أقدم على الفعل الجرمي بعامل غلط مادي واقع على أحد العناصر المكونة للجريمة •
الا أنه يشترط في الجرائم غير المقصودة ، ان لا يكون الغلط ناتجا عن خطأ الفاعل •
المادة (101): لا عقاب على من ارتكب جريمة وهو في حالة جنون أفقدته الوعي أو الارادة •
المادة (102): لا عقاب على من ارتكب جريمة وهو ، بسبب طارىء أو قوة قاهرة ، في حالة تسمم ناتجة عن المخدرات أفقدته الوعي أو الارادة •
اذا نتجت حالة التسمم عن خطأ الفاعل يكون مسؤولا عن كل جريمة غير مقصودة ارتكابها •
ويكون مسؤولا ايضا عن الجريمة المقصودة اذا توقع حين اوجد نفسه في تلك الحالة بسبب خطأه ، امكان اقترافه افعالا اجرامية•
اما اذا أوجد نفسه في تلك الحالة قصداً بغية ارتكاب جريمة فتشدد عقوبته وفقا لاحكام المادة (114) من هذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة
المادة (78): شروط التجريم هي :-
1- وجود نص يعطي الفعل وصفاً جرمياً •
2- توافر عناصر الجريمة من ارادة وفعل مادي •
3- عدم وجود أسباب مبررة تنفي عن الفعل الطابع الجرمي •
على ان هناك أسباب عائدة لسن المدعى عليه (القصر) أو ارادته (الجنون أو العته أو الغلط) أو ظروف الجريمة (الظروف أو الاعذار) تؤدي الى عدم معاقبة المدعي عليه أو الى تخفيض العقوبة بحقه وفقاً للاحكام المبينة في الفصل الثالث من هذا الباب •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في سقوط الأحكام الجزائية
- أحكام عامة •
المادة (62): ان الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية أو تمنع أو تعلق تنفيذها هي التالية:
1- وفاة المحكوم عليه • 2- العفو العام •
3- العفــــــو الخـــــاص • 4- صفح الفريق المتضرر •
5- اعـــــادة الاعتبــار • 6- مرور الزمن •
7- وقـــــف التنفيــــذ • 8- وقف الحكم النافذ •
المادة (63): لا تؤثر الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية على الالزامات المدنية التي تبقى خاضعة للاحكام المدنية •
2- في وفاة المحكوم عليه •
المادة (64): تزول جميع النتائج الجزائية للحكم بوفاة المحكوم عليه باستثناء المصادرة المنصوص عليها في المادة 35 والمصادرة لمصلحة المتضرر المنصوص عليها في المادة 85 واقفال المحل •
3- العفو العام •
المادة (65): يصدر العفو العام بمرسوم سلطاني يتخذ بعد إستشارة مجلس الوزراء •
يمحو العفو العام الجريمة وآثارها القانونية كما أنه يسقط كل العقوبات الاصلية والفرعية أو الاضافة المقضي بها وما يتبعها من رسوم ونفقات متوجبة للخزينة •
لا يمنح العفو العام من الحكم للمتضرر بالتعويض الذي يطلبه ولا من انفاذ الحكم الذي يقضي بهذا التعويض •
كذلك لا يؤثر العفو العام على الغرامات والنفقات المستوفاة ولا على الأشياء المصادرة •
لا يشمل العفو العام منع الاقامة وطرد الاجنبي الا اذا نص مرسوم العفو على ذلك صراحة •
4- في العفو الخاص •
المادة (66): يمنح العفو الخاص بمرسوم سلطاني يصدر بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية والعدلية •
لا ينال العفو من لم يكن قد حكم عليه حكماً مبرما •
يسقط العفو الخاص العقوبة الاصلية أو يبدلها أو يخفضها كليا أو جزئيا • اما العقوبات الفرعية أو الاضافية المقتضى بها فلا تكون مشمولة بالعفو الخاص الا بموجب نص صريح في المرسوم السلطاني الذي يمنحه •
5- في صفح الفريق المتضرر •
المادة (67): ان صفح الفريق المتضرر يوقف تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها في الجرائم التي تتوقف الملاحقة بها على اتخاذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي •
المادة (68): لا ينقض الصفح ولا يعلق على شرط • واذا تناول هذا الصفح احد المحكوم عليهم فانه يشمل الاخرين •
ولا يعتبر الصفح اذا تعدد المدعون بالحقوق الشخصية ما لم يصدر عنهم جميعا •
6- في اعادة الاعتبار •
المادة (69): يمكن اعادة الاعتبار للمحكوم عليه ، بقرار يصدر عن القاضي الذي حكم عليه بالعقوبة ، اذا أثبت المحكوم عليه :
1- انه انقضى على تنفيذ العقوبة الارهابية سبع سنوات كاملة ، أو انقضى على تنفيذ العقوبة التأديبية ثلاث سنوات كاملة •
2- وانه نفذ الرسوم والنفقات سجنا أو نقدا ، ودفع التضمينات المحكوم بها للمتضرر أو ان هذا الأخير أسقطها عنه •
تبطل اعادة الاعتبار ، للمستقبل ، مفاعيل جميع الاحكام الصادرة وتسقط العقوبات الفرعية أو الاضافية •
7- في مرور الزمن •
المادة (70): ان مرور الزمن يحول دون تنفيذ العقوبات ، باستثناء منع الاقامة والمصادرة المنصوص عليها في المادة (35) •
المادة (71): يمر الزمن على العقوبات وفقاً للترتيب الآتي :-
أولاً - في الجناية :
يمر الزمن على عقوبة الاعدام والسجن المؤبد بانقضاء خمس وعشرين سنة ، وبانقضاء عشر سنوات على أية عقوبة ارهابية اخرى • وتسري مدة مرور الزمن من تاريخ صدور الحكم القاضي بالعقوبة اذا كان غيابياً ومن يوم تملص المحكوم عليه من التنفيذ اذا كان الحكم وجاهيا • في حال تخفيض العقوبة لأي سبب قانوني ، تؤخذ العقوبة الجديدة لاجل تطبيق احكام مرور الزمن •
ثانياً - في الجنحة :
يمر الزمن على العقوبات التأديبية بانقضاء خمس سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ انبرام الحكم الصادر بها اذا كان وجاهيا ، ومن تاريخ تبليغه الى المحكوم عليه اذا كان غيابيا •
ثالثاً - في القباحة •
يمر الزمن على العقوبات التكديرية بانقضاء سنتين ووفقا للقاعدة المتبعة في العقوبات التأديبية •
المادة (72): اذا كان المحكوم عليه موقوفا فتحسب مدة مرور الزمن على كافة انواع العقوبات اعتبارا من تاريخ تركه السجن لاي سبب كان •
المادة (73): ينقطع مرور الزمن فيما خص العقوبات التأديبية والتكديرية وتعتبر فترة مروره السابقة كأنها لم تكن :
1- اذا حضر المحكوم عليه أو قامت السلطة بأي عمل بغية التنفيذ •
2- أو اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه جريمة اخرى معادلة للجريمة التي اوجبت العقوبة ، أو أهم منها •
على انه لا يمكن في مطلق الأحوال أن تطول مدة مرور الزمن الى اكثر من ضعفها •
8- في وقف التنفيذ •
المادة (74): للقاضي عند القضاء بعقوبة تأديبية أو تكديرية أن يأمر بوقف تنفيذها اذا توافرت الشروط التالية :-
1- ان لا يكون قد سبق أن قضي على المحكوم عليه بعقوبة من نفس النوع أو بعقوبة أشد منها •
2- وأن يكون للمحكوم عليه محل اقامة حقيقي في السلطنة ولا يكون تقرر طرده قضائيا أو إداريا •
وللقاضي أن يربط وقف التنفيذ بواجب تقديم كفالة احتياطية أو بواجب حصول المتضرر على تعويضه كليا أو جزئيا في مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين في الجنحة والستة أشهر في القباحة •
المادة (75): يقرر القاضي الذي حكم بالعقوبة الرجوع عن قرار وقف التنفيذ :
1- اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه في خلال مدة خمس سنوات اذا كانت العقوبة تأديبية وسنتين اذا كانت العقوبة تكديرية ، جريمة اخرى آدت إلى الحكم عليه بعقوبة من النوع نفسه أو بعقوبة أشد •
ويقرر القاضي في هذه الحالة مصادرة الكفالة الاحتياطية ، في حال وجودها ، لصالح الخزينة •
2- أو اذا لم يقدم المحكوم عليه الكفالة الاحتياطية أو لم يقم بتسديد التعويض للمتضرر وفقا لما عينه القرار القاضي بوقف التنفيذ •
9- في وقف الحكم النافذ •
المادة (76): اذا ثبت صلاح المحكوم عليه في اثناء تنفيذ العقوبة وكان نفذ ثلاثة ارباعها أو كان امضى عشرين سنة من عقوبة السجن المؤبد يمكن وقف الحكم النافذ بحقه بالطرق التالية :
1- يوقف الحكم النافذ القاضي بعقوبة ارهابية بمقتضى مرسوم سلطاني يوجب على المحكوم عليه تقديم كفالة احتياطية والخضوع لرقابة موظفي الأمن طيلة المدة الباقية من عقوبته ودفع التضمينات المقضي بها للمتضرر قبل خروجه من السجن •
2- يوقف الحكم النافذ القاضي بعقوبة تأديبية بقرار من القاضي الذي حكم بالدعوى ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في البند (1) ويمكن للقاضي ابدال عقوبة السجن بغرامة تتناسب مع المدة الباقية من العقوبة •
في جميع الحالات ، لا يمكن أن تنقص العقوبة المنفذة عن تسعة أشهر •
المادة (77): يقرر القاضي الذي حكم بالعقوبة الاخيرة اعادة المحكوم عليه الى السجن لمتابعة تنفيذ العقوبة الاولى ومصادرة الكفالة الاحتياطية لصالح الخزينة •
1- اذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه ، في خلال المدة الباقية من العقوبة الموقوف انفاذها ، جرما آخر أدى الى الحكم عليه بالسجن سنة على الآقل •
2- أو اذا لم يسدد المحكوم عليه الغرامة التي ابدلت بها عقوبة السجن •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الالزامات المدنية 
المادة (56): يمكن للقاضي الجزائي أن يقضي بالالزامات المدنية الآتية:
1- الرد •
2- التعويض •
3- المصادرة لمصلحة المتضرر •
4- النفقات •
المادة (57): الرد هو اعادة الحال إلى ما كانت عليه قبل الجريمة، ويجب الحكم به عفواً كلما أمكن اجراؤه •
المادة (58): كل جريمة تلحق بالغير ضرراً مادياً كان أو معنوياً يحكم على فاعلها بالتعويض عن طلب المتضرر •
يمكن للقاضي أن يحكم بناء على طلب المتضرر بتمليك هذا الأخير الأشياء القابلة للمصادرة بموجب المادة (25) وذلك من أصل التعويض المتوجب له وضمن حدود •
المادة (59): تنفذ التعويضات الشخصية المحكومة بها للمتضرر بالطريقة المتبعة لتحصيل الديون المدنية• ويمكن للمتضرر أن يطلب من القاضي الذي فصل في الدعوى تقرير سجن المحكوم عليه لاكراهه على الدفع أو على تسليم الأشياء المصادرة عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة اذا كانت لم تضبط بعد •
تحدد مدة السجن بطريقة تتناسب مع قيمة التعويض بما في ذلك قيمة الأشياء المحكوم بتسليمها إلى المتضرر، على أن لاتقل المدة عن شهر أو تزيد على ستة أشهر •
المادة (60): كل حكم يقضي بالادانة أو البراءة يجب أن يشتمل على الزام الطرف الخاسر بالرسوم والنفقات لصالح الخزينة •
ويمكن الحكم باعفاء المدعي الذي ثبت أنه اقام دعواه عن حسن نية •
المادة (61): تنفذ الرسوم والنفقات المحكوم بها وفقاً للقواعد المتبعة في تحصيل الغرامات •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- في العقوبات الفرعية أو الاضافية عامة •
المادة (46): العقوبات الفرعية أو الاضافية هي:
- منع الاقامة •
- طرد الأجنبي •
- الحرمان من الحقوق المدنية •
- المصادرة •
- الاقفال ومنع مزاولة أحد الأعمال •
2- في منع الاقامة •
المادة (47): منع الاقامة هو الحظر على المحكوم عليه أن يوجد بعد الافراج عنه في أمكنة معينة •
كل من يحكم عليه بعقوبة ارهابية مؤقتة يخضع لمنع الاقامة مدة مماثلة في الأمكنة التي عينها الحكم •
تمنع الاقامة بحكم القانون في الأمكنة التي اقترفت فيها الجناية أو التي يسكنها المجني عليه أو انسباؤه حتى الدرجة الرابعة، إلا اذا قرر القاضي خلاف ذلك •
من حكم عليه بالاعدام أو السجن المؤبد وأعفي من عقبوته بعفو عام أو سقطت عقوبته بأحد الأسباب القانونية يخضع حكماً لمنع الاقامة مدة خمس عشرة سنة •
كل مخالفة لمنع الاقامة يعاقب عليها بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات •
3- في طرد الأجنبي •
المادة (48): كل أجنبي يحكم عليه بعقوبة ارهابية من أجل جناية، يحكم بطرده أيضاً من الأراضي العمانية بفقرة خاصة في الحكم •
واذا حكم عليه بعقوبة تأديبية من أجل جناية أو جنحة فيمكن الحكم بطرده اذا كان جرمه شائناً أو مخلاً بأمن البلاد أو بالأخلاق العامة أو اذا ثبت اعتياده على الاجرام •
يقضي القاضي بالطرد مؤبداً أو لمدة تترواح بين ثلاث سنوات وخمس عشرة سنة •
المادة (49): على الأجنبي الذي حكم بطرده أن يغادر الأراضي العمانية بوسائله الخاصة في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً •
يعاقب على كل مخالفة لتدبير الطرد المتخذ قضائياً أو ادارياً بالسجن من شهر إلى ستة أشهر •
4- في الحرمان من الحقوق المدنية •
المادة (50): كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤبد الارهابية يحرم من ممارسة حقوقه مدى الحياة •
أما المحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤقت ارهابية كانت أم تأديبية، فيحرم من ممارسة حقوقه المدنية طوال تنفيذ مدة عقوبته ومن ثم طوال فترة موازية لمدة العقوبة المنفذة على أن لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات، إلا اذا استعاد اعتباره بعد التنفيذ وفقاً لأحكام القانون•
لايحرم المحكوم عليه بعقوبة تكديرية من حقوقه المدنية •
المادة (51): ان الحقوق المدنية التي يحرم منها المحكوم عليه بمقتضى المادة السابقة هي:
1- الحق في تولى الوظائف الحكومية •
2- الحق في تولي الوظائف الطائفية والنقابية •
3- حق الانتخاب •
4- حقوق ملكية ونشر وتحرير الجرائد •
5- الحق في ادارة المدارس الرسمية أو الخاصة، وفي التعليم فيها•
6- الحق في حمل الأوسمة والألقاب الفخرية •
5- في المصادرة •
المادة (52): يمكن للقاضي في حالة الادانة أن يقضي بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي استعملت أو كانت معدة لارتكاب الجريمة والأشياء المغتصبة بفعل هذه الجريمة، أو الناتجة عنها، مع الاحتفاظ بحق الغير صاحب النية الحسنة •
المادة (53): يجب في كل حال الحكم بمصادرة الأشياء التي كان صنعها أو اقتناؤها أو استعمالها غير مشروع بحد ذاته وان لم تكن ملكاً للمدعى عليه أو المحكوم عليه، حتى وان لم تفض الملاحقة إلى حكم•
المادة (54): اذا لم يكن ما تجب مصادرته قد ضبط، يمنح المدعى عليه أو المحكوم عليه مهلة لتسليمه تحت طائلة أداء ضعفي قيمته حسبما يحددها القاضي في حكمه تلقائياً أو بمعرفة خبير• وتحصل القيمة بالطريقة التي تحصل بها الغرامة •
6- في الاقفال ومنع مزاولة أحد الأعمال•
المادة (55): يمكن الحكم باقفال كل محل ارتكبت فيه جريمة من نوع الجناية أو الجنحة أو أعد خصيصاً لارتكاب مثل هذه الجريمة •
ويمكن أيضاً الحكم بمنع أي شخص من مزاولة فن أو مهنة أو حرفة أو أي عمل معلق على قبول السلطة أو على نيل شهادة اذا أدين بجناية أو بجنحة اقترفت خرقاً لواجبات المهنة أو للفرض اللازمة لذلك العمل •
مع الاحتفاظ بحق المالك ذي النية الحسنة، يكون اقفال المحل لمدة لاتقل عن أسبوع ولاتزيد على السنة الواحدة •
ويكون المنع من مزاولة العمل لمدة مماثلة للمدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة •
وتضاعف المدة في حال التكرار أو تكون لمدى الحياة في حال ورود نص خاص على ذلك •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في العقوبات الأصلية 
- في تحديد العقوبات:
المادة (39): العقوبات محددة كما يلي:
1- العقوبات الارهابية: هي الاعدام، أو السجن المؤبد، أو السجن المؤقت من ثلاثة إلى خمس عشرة سنة •
2- العقوبات التأديبية: هي السجن من عشرة أيام إلى ثلاث سنوات والغرامة من عشرة ريالات عمانية إلى خمسمائة، أو احدهما فقط•
3- العقوبات التكديرية: هي السجن من أربع وعشرين ساعة إلى عشرة أيام والغرامة من ريال واحد إلى عشرة ريالات، أو احداهما فقط•
2- في تنفيذ العقوبات:
المادة (40): تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام شنقاً بعد انبرام الحكم الصادر بها، وتصديقه بمرسوم سلطاني، في المكان الذي يعينه ذلك المرسوم•
يحظر تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام أيام الجمع أو الأعياد الوطنية أو الأيام المخصصة للعبادة بحسب دين المحكوم عليه•
للسلطان أن يمنح من تلقاء نفسه العفو عن هذه العقوبة، أو استبدالها•
المادة (41): يؤجل تنفيذ الاعدام بالحامل إلى أن تضع حملها •
فإذا وضعت جنينها حياً تبدل حكماً من عقوبة الاعدام إلى عقوبة السجن المؤبد، وذلك بمرسوم سلطاني خاص•
المادة (42): تحسب عقوبة السجن بمقتضى التقويم الميلادي• ويعتبر يوم العقوبة أربعاً وعشرين ساعة والشهر ثلاثين يوماً وما جاوز الشهر فمن يوم إلى مثله •
فيما خلا الحالة التي يحكم بها لمدة أربعة وعشرين ساعة يطلق سراح المحكوم عليه قبل ظهيرة اليوم الأخير من انقضاء العقوبة•
المادة (43): تدخل مدة التوقيف الاحتياطي بكاملها في حساب العقوبة المقضي بها•
ويعد توقيفاً احتياطياً المدة التي حرم فيها مرتكب الجريمة من حريته •
المادة (44): تنفذ عقوبة السجن بالمحكوم عليهم في الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجناية أو الجنحة، في سجون السلطنة ووفقاً للقواعد التي تنص عليها انظمة السجون•
وتنفذ عقوبة السجن بالمحكوم عليهم في الجرائم التي هي من نوع القباحة في السجون المذكورة وفي مكان منها منفصل عن المكان المخصص لتنفيذ العقوبات الارهابية والتأديبية •
المادة (45): تنفذ الغرامة نقداً، بمهلة شهر على الأكثر بعد ابرام الحكم الصادر بها •
في حالة عجز المحكوم عليه أو تمنعه عن الدفع تستبدل الغرامة بالسجن بقرار من القاضي الذي قضى بها، بناء على طلب السلطة المولجة بالتنفيذ، بمعدل يوم واحد تسديداً لكل ريال عماني واحد، على أن لاتزيد مدة السجن المستبدل عن ستة أشهر أو عن الحد الأقصى لعقوبة السجن التي تستوجبها الجريمة قانوناً•
ويمكن استيفاء الغرامة أقساطاً شهرية بخلال سنة تبتدىء من يوم أصبح الحكم مبرماً، ذلك بقرار من القاضي مصدر الحكم وبناء على طلب المحكوم عليه، وعند التأخر عن تسديد أحد الأقساط يستحق الباقي دفعة واحدة ويحصل اما نقداً وإلا فبالسجن المستبدل•

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- في تحديد الوصف الجرمي •
المادة (29): يحدد الوصف القانوني للجريمة بحسب ما تفرضه بشأنها النصوص القانونية من عقوبة وعليه، تنقسم الجرائم تبعاً لتقسيم العقوبات، إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي:
1- (الجناية) : وتوصف عقوبتها بالارهابية •
2- (الجنحة) : وتوصف عقوبتها بالتأديبية •
3- (القباحة) : وتوصف عقوبتها بالتكديرية •
المادة (30): ينظر، لأجل تحديد الوصف القانوني للجريمة وفقاً للمادة السابقة، إلى الحد الأعلى لعقوبة السن المنصوص عليها قانوناً •
لايتغير الوصف القانوني اذا أبدلت من العقوبة المنصوص عليها قانوناً عقوبة أخف نتيجة للأخذ بالأسباب المخففة، غير أن الأمر يجري خلاف ذلك عند الأخذ بالاعذار •
المادة (31): اذا كان للفعل عدة أوصاف، ذكرت جميعها في الحكم بدون أن يفرض على الفاعل سوى العقوبة التي يستلزمها الوصف الأشد•
على أنه اذا انطبق على الفعل نص عام من الشريعة الجزائية ونص خاص، فيؤخذ حينئذ بالنص الخاص •
المادة (32): لاتتم الملاحقة بشأن الفعل الواحد إلا مرة واحدة •
غير انه اذا تفاقمت النتائج الجرمية للفعل بعد الملاحقة الأولى فأصبح قابلاً لوصف قانوي أشد، فإنه يلاحق بهذا الوصف وتنفذ العقوبة الأشد دون غيرها، فإذا كانت العقوبة المقضي بها سابقاً قد نفذت تسقط مدتها من أصل العقوبة الجدية •
2- في الجرائم الشائنة •
المادة (33): تعتبر جرائم شائنة:
أولاً : جميع الجرائم الجنائية التي يحكم بها بعقوبة ارهابية •
ثانياً: جميع الجرائم الجناحية المبينة فيما يلي:
5- الرشوة •
6- الاختلاس •
7- شهادة الزور • 
8- اليمين الكاذبة •
9- 5- التزوير والاستعمال المزور مع العلم بأمره •
10- الحض على الفجور • 
11- اللواط والسحـاق •
12- الاتجار بالمخدرات •
13- السرقـة •
14- الاغتصاب والتهويل •
15- الاحتيال •
16- الشيك دون مقابــــل • 
17- اساءة الأمانة •
18- التقليد • 
19- غزو ممتلكات الغير •
المادة (34): تعتبر جرائم علنية الجرائم التي تنشر بالوسائل التالية:
1- الأعمال والحركات اذا حصلت في محل عام أو مكان مباح للجمهور أومعرّض للانظار أو اذا شوهدت بسبب خطأ الفاعل من قبل من لا دخل له في الفعل •
2- الكلام والصراخ سواء جهر بها الفاعل أو نقلت بالوسائل الآلية بحيث يسمعها في كلا الحالين من لادخل له في الفعل •
3- الكتابة والرسوم والصور اليدوية أو الشمسية والأفلام والشارات على اختلافها اذا عرضت في محل عام أو في مكان معرّض للانظار أو مباح للجمهور •
4- في زوال الوصف الجرمي: أسباب التبرير •
المادة (35): أسباب التبرير هي :
1- الدفاع المشروع •
2- اطاعة القانون وأمر السلطة المشروع واجازة القانون •
3- حالة الضرورة •
المادة (36): لايعد جريمة الفعل المرتكب في ممارسة حق بغير تجاوز •
يعد ممارسة للحق كل فعل قضت به ضرورة حالية لدفع تعرض غير محق ولامثار، عن النفس أو الملك أو نفس الغير أو ملكه •
اذا وقع تجاوز في الدفاع يمكن اعفاء الفاعل من العقوبة اذا أقدم على فعله في سورة غضب وانفعال شديدين انعدمت معها قوة ارادته•
المادة (37): لايعد جريمة بل يستوجب التعويض المدني فقط، العفل الذي الجأت الضرورة الفاعل إلى ارتكابه ليدافع به عن نفسه أو عن غيره أو عن ملكه أو ملك غيره، خطراً جسيماً محدقاً لم يتسبب هو فيه قصداً شرط أن يكون الفعل متناسباً والخطر•
لاتعتبر في حالة الضرورة من توجب عليه قانوناً أن يتعرض للخطر •
المادة (38): لايعد جريمة :
1- الفعل المرتكب لواجب فرضه القانون أو فرضه أمر شرعي صادر عن السلطات المختصة• اذا كان الأمر الصادر غير شرعي، برر الفاعل اذا لم تجز له الأنظمة التحقق من شرعيته •
2- ضروب التأديب التي ينزلها بالأولاد أباؤهم أو اساتذتهم في حدود مايبيحه العرف العام •
3- أعمال العنف التي تقع أثناء الألعاب الرياضية اذا روعيت قواعد اللعب •
4- العمليات الجراحية والعلاجات الطبية المنطبقة على أصول الفن، اذا أجريت بطلب العليل أو برضاه أو رضى ممثليه الشرعيين، أو في حالات الضرورة الماسة •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في تطبيق الشريعة الجزائية من حيث المكان 
مادة (2): صلاحية الشريعة هي رعايتها لفعل أو وضعية ما مما يستتبع تطبيقها عليهما ولصلاحية الشريعة الجزائية العمانية، المحددة في هذا الفصل، مقاييس أربعة:
1- ( إقليمي ): أي بالنظر إلى مكان حصول الفعل، وتعرف الصلاحية عندئذ بالصلاحية الاقليمية •
2- ( ذاتي ): أي بالنظر إلى اهتمام الدولة العمانية بالفعل، وتكون الصلاحية ذاتية •
3- ( شخصي ): أي بالنظر إلى جنسية الفاعل، وتعرف الصلاحية عندئذ بالصلاحية الشخصية •
4- ( نوعي ): أي بالنظر إلى نوع الفعل وحرص الدولة العمانية على المشاركة دولياً في مكافحة الجريمة، وتعرف عندئذ بالصلاحية الشاملة •
1 - في الصلاحية الإقليمية :
المادة (3): تطبق الشريعة العمانية على جميع الجرائم المقترفة في أراضي السلطنة أو الأراضي الخاضعة لسيطرتها •
المادة (4): تعد الجريمة مقترفة في الأراضي العمانية:
1- اذا تم على هذه الأراضي أحد العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة، أو فعل من أفعال جريمة غير متجزئة، أو فعل مشترك أصلي أو فرعي •
2- اذا حصلت النتيجة في هذه الأراضي أو كان متوقعاً حصولها فيها •
المادة (5): تشمل الأراضي العمانية طبقة الهواء التي تغطيها، أي الاقليم الجوي العماني• وتعتبر في حكم الأراضي العمانية، لأجل تطبيق الشريعة الجزائية:
1- المياه الاقليمية كما حددها قانونها الخاص •
2- المدى الجوي الذي يغطي المياه الاقليمية •
3- السفن والمركبات الهوائية العمانية حيثما وجدت •
4- الأراضي غير العمانية التي تنضم قانوناً إلى الأراضي العمانية •
المادة (6): لاتطبق الشريعة العمانية:
1- في الاقليم الجوي العماني، على الجرائم المقترفة على متن مركبة هوائية أجنبية اذا لم تجاوز الجريمة الجريمة شفير المركبة •
2- في المياه الاقليمية العمانية أو في المدى الجوي الذي يغطيها، على الجرائم المقترفة على متن سفينة أو مركبة هوائية أجنبية اذا لم تتجاوز الجريمة شفير السفينة أو المركبة الهوائية •
على الجرائم التي لاتجاوز شفير المركبة الهوائية الأجنبية أو السفينة الأجنبية تخضع للشريعة العمانية اذا كان الفاعل أو المجني عليه عمانياً، أو اذا حطت المركبة الهوائية أو رست السفينة في عمان بعد اقتراف الجريمة •
المادة (7): لاتطبق الشريعة العمانية، في الأراضي العمانية، على الجرائم التي يقترفها موظفوا السلك الخارجي والقناصل الأجانب وهم متمتعون بالحصانة التي يخولهم اياها القانون الدولي العام •
2 - في الصلاحية الذاتية :
المادة (8): تسري أحكام الشريعة العمانية على كل شخص عماني أو أجنبي فاعلاً كان أو محرضاً أو متدخلاً •
- اقترف خارج الأراضي العمانية جريمة تخل بأمن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي •
- أو قلد خاتم الدولة أو زور أوراق نقدها أو السندات المصرفية العمانية أو الأجنبية المتداولة شرعاً أو عُرفاً في عمان •
- أو استرقّ عمانياً أو تاجر به أو استعبده •
على أن هذه الأحكام لاتطبق على الأجنبي الذي لايكون عمله مخالفاً لقواعد القانون الدولي •
المادة (9): لاتحول الأحكام الصادرة في الخارج دون الملاحقة أمام القضاء العماني بالجرائم المذكورة في المادة السابقة إلا اذا كانت الأحكام قد صدرت على الفاعل بناء على طلب أو أثر اخبار رسمي من السلطات العمانية •
غير أنه يعود للقضاء العماني فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ العقوبة التي يقضي بها أن يعيد النظر في مقدار تلك العقوبة ليأخذ بعين الاعتبار العقوبة والتوقيف الاحتياطي اللذين يكونان قد تنفذا في الخارج بحق المحكوم عليه •
3 - في الصلاحية الشخصية:
المادة (10): تطبق الشريعة العمانية على كل عماني، فاعلاً كان أو محرضاً أو متدخلاً، اقترف خارج الأراضي العمانية جريمة من نوع الجناية أو الجنحة المعاقب عليها في الشريعة العمانية، إلا اذا كان قد حوكم نهائياً في الخارج، وفي حالة الحكم عليه، نفذ العقوبة، أو اذا سقطت الجريمة أو العقوبة بعفو عام أو خاص أو بمرور الزمن •
ويبقى الأمر كذلك حتى لو فقد المدعى عليه الجنسية العمانية أو اكتسبها بعد ارتكابه تلك الجريمة، يشترط في هذه الحالة أن تكون الجنحة معاقباً عليها بعقوبة سجن تبلغ الثلاث سنوات •
اذا اختلفت الشريعة العمانية وشريعة مكان الجريمة، فللقاضي العماني أن يراعي هذا الاختلاف لمصلحة المدعى عليه •
المادة (11): تطبق أيضاً الشريعة العمانية:
1- على الجرائم التي يقترفها في الخارج أي موظف عماني أثناء ممارسته وظيفته أو بمناسبة ممارسته اياها •
2- على الجرائم التي يقترفها موظفوا السلك الخارجي العماني والقناصل العمانيون وهم متمتعون بالحصانة الدبلوماسية بمقتضى القانون الدولي العام •
4 - في الصلاحية الشاملة :
المادة (12): تطبق الشريعة العمانية على كل أجنبي، فاعلاً كان أو محرضاً أو متدخلاً، اقترف في الخارج جناية أو جنحة معاقباً عليها في الشريعة العانية وغير منصوص عليها في المواد (8 و 01 و 11) من هذا القانون، ووجد بعد اقترافها في الأراضي العمانية•
يشترط في هذه الحالة:
1- أن تكون شريعة الدولة التي اقترفت الجريمة في أرضيها تعاقب عليها بعقوبة سجن تبلغ الثلاث سنوات •
2- أن لايكون استرداد الأجنبي قد طلب أو قُبل •
3- أن لايكون الأجنبي قد حوكم نهائياً في الخارج، وفي حالة الحكم عليه أن لايكون نفذ العقوبة أو سقطت الجريمة أو العقوبة بعفو أ عام أو خاص أو بمرور الزمن •
اذا اختلفت الشريعة العمانية وشريعة مكان الجريمة، فللقاضي العماني أن يراعي هذا الاختلاف لمصلحة المدعى عليه •
5 - في مفعول الأحكام الأجنبية:
المادة (13): أن الأحكام الجزائية الصادرة عن قضاء أجنبي بشأن أفعال تصفها الشريعة العمانية بالجنايات أو الجنح يمكن الاستناد إليها:
1- لأجل تنفيذ ما تقضي به من فقدان الأهلية وحرمان من الحقوق، ما دامت متفقة والشريعة العمانية، وتنفيذ الردود والتعويضات والنتائج المدنية الأخرى •
2- لأجل الحكم بما نصت عليه الشريعة العمانية من فقدان أهلية واسقاط حقوق، أو ردود ونتائج مدنية أخرى •
3- لأجل تطبيق أحكام الشريعة العمانية بشأن التكرار، واجتماع الجرائم، ووقف التنفيذ ووقف الحكم النافذ، واعادة الاعتبار •
للقاضي العماني أن يتثبت من كون الحكم الأجنبي صادراً بصورة أصولية من حيث الشكل والأساس، وذلك برجوعه إلى وثائق القضية •
6 - في استرداد المجرمين :
تم إلغاء المواد من (14) إلى (28) بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم (••••••) بإصدار قانون تسليم المجرمين •

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في مبدأ شريعة الجرائم والعقوبات وتطبيق الشريعة الجزائية من حيث الزمان
المادة (1) : لا يعد الفعل جرماً اذا لم يوجد نص على ذلك حين اقترافه •كذلك لا يقضي بأى عقوبة لم يكن منصوصاً عليها حين اقتراف الجرم • يعد الجرم مقترفاً حالماً تتم أفعال تنفيذه، دون ما نظر إلى وقت حصول النتيجة •

----------


## المطروشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
أخ هيثم أرجو اذا بالامكان قانون الجزاء العماني باب التفتيش للاهمية 
أخوكم / طارق المطروشي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل ما تريدون معرفته عن القانون الجزائي بالسلطنه موجود في الملف المرفق أدناه

----------

